# my cat climbs onto my pillow/head at bedtime



## elizabeth (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this normal? Almost as soon as I get into bed, sally sits on my head, and wont budge until I move her, but she comes back. Any suggrstions?


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

My kilala does the same thing I just move him to a spot on the pillow next to my head. It just means they love you and want to sleep with you. If it really bothers you you can do one of two things that I can think of at this moment.

1. train your cat to stay off you bed with a spray bottle method or maybe bitt apple scent

2. keep your cat out of your bedroom completely.

I have just learned to live waking up with a furrball in my face everymorning. :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup, pretty normal.


----------



## squashynose (Apr 3, 2005)

my cat sleeps in my bed, under the covers, with his head poking out next to mine, and he has a cold at the moment, so I'm woken up every now and again by him sneezing in my face :roll: nice...


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I sleep with Boomer beside my bed, Bumper at my feet, Magnum beside me and Scully on my pillow - perfectly normal cat behaviour!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

You lucky thing!!! Pytu is learning how to shut off my alarm clock and then lays back down on my head to sleep.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Spike - I hate when they turn off the alarm clock (well i don't because I like sleeping, but I hate being late to work!)


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I have one cat that loves to sleep near my head, after he spends a few hours kneading my hair and purring!!!!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh don't you just love the sight of your cat's butt on your face in the morning! I had no choice but to learn to love it. she does that all the time. :wink:


----------



## traceykinoee (Mar 18, 2005)

I think that sounds horrible, a cat in the bed with you, sneezing into your face , yeck, deffo wouldnt have cats in the bed with me, surely it cant be ?hygienic


----------



## squashynose (Apr 3, 2005)

quite possibly not hygienic, but that's tough, he always gets his way! if I don't let him in, he sitsnext to my head waiting til I move, and then shoots in under the covers, or sits and sticks his paw in and claws, trying to lift the covers up... :? ah well...


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ummm, you want to tell my four that they aren't allowed on the bed?

With cats, sometimes you just have to give in to them! :lol:


----------



## traceykinoee (Mar 18, 2005)

Im a bit new to all this (havent even got the kittens yet), but why would you let them into your bedroom in the first place? , im goign to make sure mine stay downstairs, and keep the doors closed, the thoughts of cats on my bed, sleeping in cat hairs, i just wouldnt be able for it. Maybe ill change when i get them but doubt it. I had dogs all my life but they wree never allowed into the bedrooms.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

traceykinoee said:


> Im a bit new to all this (havent even got the kittens yet), but why would you let them into your bedroom in the first place? , im goign to make sure mine stay downstairs, and keep the doors closed, the thoughts of cats on my bed, sleeping in cat hairs, i just wouldnt be able for it. Maybe ill change when i get them but doubt it. I had dogs all my life but they wree never allowed into the bedrooms.


I can't speak for everyone but I LOVE MY KITTY so much I want him with me all the time and it's nice to to wake up to see his lil face next to me and mewing softly and he lets me hold one of his paws when we sleep together. 

Also we don't have a lot of good rooms with doors at my parents condo and he can't be left free roming our house since my dad usually sleeps on the couch. And Kilala tends to pounce on my dad's belly making him very upset. One time he woke up to Kilala Scratching his back fiercely because my dad had by accident rolled over Kilala's Tail and he couldn't get away since his tail was stuck. SO therefore Kilala HAS to sleep locked with me in my bedroom because no one else would wake up to let him out for the potty at 6AM.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

roger Davis said:


> *you'll change.*


i'll second that  

When I first moved in with my boyfriend (they are his cats) they hated me because suddenly they weren't allowed sleep on the bed, now I find it hard to sleep without them. Bumper does this deep but quiet purr that puts me straight to sleep


----------



## traceykinoee (Mar 18, 2005)

I WONT


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

LOL

some people don't let cats into their rooms, but if you think you are going to be able to keep them out all the time, you may have a hard time, mine LOVE to fo where they are not allowed.

It will beeasier to train them not to if yo are getting kittens though.

With Boomer, he sleeps in my clean laundry or a kitchen cupboard, I have given up trying to keep Bumper and Scully off beds and furniture. Magnum is pretty good though, he just likes the rug in the living room!


----------



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

*Alam clock*

My kitten jack is like my alarm clock,but he is always every morning a HOUR early! Its so funny (well not at the time) At 6:30AM he starts purring so loud walking all over me and ending up lying rite by my face, so i have his soft fur against my face>Seriously he does it every morning  
The thing is is that i dont mind this because i love the sound of a cat purring it sooths me to sleep!


----------



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

My little Tweaker beaker only sleeps at the foot of our bed. I wish she would cuddle closer, but with my husband in the bed she knows she'll get smushed. Her morning routine goes like this: about an hour before I have to get up she is up making as much noise as she can to get me out of bed. First she gives me kisses, I roll over, then she starts whining (it really sounds like a whining child), I put the pillow over my head, then she gets on my dresser and stars moving things around, I still have the pillow over my head, then she goes to the mini blinds and starts talking smack and batting at them, that's where she wins and I get up to feed her. She usually lets me go back to sleep until my alarm clock goes off, then she starts bringing her toys in the room. That's when I say OK I'm, up now. Then the little booger goes back to sleep while I get ready for work. :roll: 
At first I tried keeping her out of the room thinking I would get a better night's sleep, but she learned how to open the door. So I would lock it, then she started clawing up the carpet, so I laid a rug under there for her to claw on. Finally I couldn't take her pounding on the door at all hours of the night so I gave in and now she sleeps with us. The routine I mentioned above is much better than her trying to get in the door and waking me up many times throughout the night. If I could just get up and feed her the first time she gives me kisses I might not have to go through all of that, but I'm trying to have a little authority here. Eventually she'll get the picture of when I'm ready to get out of bed. At least I hope. It worked at my old apartment, we moved into a house about a month ago so she is still trying to get accustomed to everything.
I've never worried about the hygiene part. I seem to have a good immune system, my cat is strictly an indoor kitty, she doesn't shed much and keeps herself very clean. Plus, I love my kitty to be close to me. We both only have one life to live and I want to make it the best for both of our worlds. 
Sorry that was so long. That's another reason why I don't post much...I tend to be very long winded in my writing. :lol:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

you don't own cats, they own you =)


----------



## CarolinaCatLover (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm upset that mine won't sleep with us anymore. They used to when they were really little. Now they'll come visit for a short time and then take off playing.  When a cat sleeps next to you, it means they love you.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

My Miss Kitty sleeps on my head occasionally. She had to learn to do that when we first met because she would try to sleep on my feet and I would kick her off the bed in my sleep. Right now she has a box she sleeps in. When she tires of that she will move to my head, then to the box and so on. My husbands cat, Catbot, sleeps next to him, under his armpit, and if she is cold she will get under the covers. Oliver (our big boy) waits until we are asleep and then gets on the bed at our feet and sleeps there. So most mornings we wake up surrounded by cats.


----------

